# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  [ask] pompa udara / pompa aerasi

## luckytrader

Dear Suhu sekalian,
saya rencana mao beli pompa udara / aerasi utk kolam mini saya dgn ukuran 2mx1mx70cm...
saya punya 3 chamber filter (30% dr ukuran kolam)
yg saya mao tanyakan kira2 pompa udara mana yg cocok/tidak berlebihan...
LP20 atau LP 40?
kira2 brp lama lifetime dr produk Resun tipe LP ini?
Karena aerator saya yg sblmnya merk Resun juga (bukan tipe LP) cuma berumur 1 tahun aja  :: 
fyi, saya rencana menggunakan 2 batu aerasi utk kolam dan 2 aerasi chamber filter
Terimakasih sebelumnya

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

wah thread nya asik nih ... keep monitor ahh ..

soal 1 outlet dibiarkan terbuka saya pernah coba tp koq malah airstone didalam kolam ga keluar udara nya ya? alias ngowos  :: 
kl hiblow panas katanya sih jumlat aerator nya lebih baik ditambah biar kerja hiblow tidak terlalu berat ...

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

> pak yamin, thanks buat advice nya
> kebetulan kolam saya mini om...kedalaman air cuma 60cm saja...sejauh ini sih kuat bgt semburannya...sampai air kolam bergolak gitu ehhehehe...
> jadi saya belum pernah coba di kedalaman 1m 
> thanks


Ohh....dimensi kolam brp pak??
Salam.

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waqjoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waqjoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waqjoe

> om wagjoe, jadi mnrt penjualnya mana yg kurang kuat atman atau LP60?
> kalo dilihat dr segi harga sih,LP60 jauh diatas harga atman....bahkan kalo boleh dibilang dgn harga atman HP8000 yg bapak dapat, mgkn LP40 saja belum bisa kebeli...
> tolong pencerahannya pak...thanks


om luckytrader,

Spt saya bilang diatas, pas mau beli, penjualnya memang nyaranin pake LP60, tapi setelah tau spec technis dari masing2 product, akhirnya saya putuskan pake ATMAN HP8000 saja. Sejauh ini sih sudah saya bagi 4 output masih ok2 aja kok, bahkan menurut saya masih agak kegedean outputnya ;-p ...  tapi ya kembali lagi kemasalah taste dan keyakinan om luckytrader yah ..  :: ...

Rgds,
Ariefz

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waqjoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shadowsong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## biiboid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

> hmmmmmm menarik nih, ada yg punya foto jerohannya Resun LP60 / LP100 dan Atman HP 8000 gak ya ? Ingin compare aja.......apa blm ada yg coba pakai aerator ACO ?


ACO juga OK tp denger2 sih cukup brisik karena emang di design utk outdoor use .. seperti di tambak gitu kali ya ...

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

> Utk dipakai dimana om? Pakai airstone/air hose?


Pake airstone om, kira2 kuat ga ya ?
kedalaman 60cm

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

> Om iwan, apakah gejala ini terus berulang dalam tempo dekat ? Berapa lama bisa tahan gelembung udaranya setelah dicabut dari listrik begitu?


 Kalau berdasarkan pengalaman saya, utk maintenance air pump, adalah dgn membersihkan airstone-nya, spy tidak membuat kerja air pump menjadi berat, di samping itu utk saringan hisap jangan sampai tersumbat. silahkan bila ada yg mau menambahkan

----------


## koeja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

> Om Mofa dan om Donny: kalau boleh tahu kedalaman 1 meter , volume air kolam brp?
> 
> Saya pake LP60 sedari beli memang udah gak kuat naik di kedalaman 1 meter, padahal masih baru barang nya waktu itu.
> 
> Sekarang malah udah mau rusak , udah 2 tahun pake.


Sepengetahuan saya jumlah volume air ga ada pengaruhnya sih ,,, tp mungkin saya salah  ::

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Nubiee pantau dr pojokk..

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyan.dk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyan.dk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyan.dk

> Untuk LP 60 kan output nya 14 lobang om, LP40 9 lobang kalo gak salah.


om yamin, LP 40 ada 12 cabang,

tadinya saya liat disini om data speknya, makanya saya beli LP20 untuk 1 uniring dengan pipa 1/2"
LP40 buat aerasi filternya, gitu om, 


*LP-20
Power: 17 watt
Air Flow: 1500 liter/ jam
Pressure: 0.028 Mpa
Air Stone' s Max. Depth In Water: 2.20 meter
Air Divider Outlets: 6 cabang


LP-40
Power: 35 watt
Air Flow: 3000 liter/ jam
Pressure: 0.030 Mpa
Air Stone' s Max. Depth In Water: 2.80 meter
Air Divider Outlets: 12 cabang


LP-60
Power: 50 watt
Air Flow: 4200 liter/ jam
Pressure: 0.037 Mpa
Air Stone' s Max. Depth In Water: 3.5 meter
Air Divider Outlets: 14 cabang


LP-100
Power: 100 watt
Air Flow: 8400 liter/ jam
Pressure: 0.042 Mpa
Air Stone' s Max. Depth In Water: 4.0 meter
Air Divider Outlets: 33 cabang


*

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyan.dk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyan.dk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## idul

salam kenal oom semua, sy baru gabung hari ini n masih nubie soal koi...
sekalian tanya.... kalo aerator cuma di chamber filter aja apakah cukup baik ? yg penting kapasitasnya cukup untuk konsumsi koi.... thanks

----------


## antfelz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andarwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andarwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bambang haryo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koesmay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

> Sorry Om ikut nebeng yah...
> 
> Saya dalam proses pembangunan kolam ukuran 3.8 x 1.9 x 1.5 dengan 5 chamber ukuran 3,8 x 0.9 x 1.5...
> Rencana saya mau pake air pump Resun LP 60 untuk aerator filter 2 titik per chamber (3 chamber x 2) dan Bottom Drain + Matala Membran 31 cm..
> 
> Newbie mohon saran dari rekan2 KOI'ser untuk airstone yang sebaiknya digunakan yang jenis apa, dan bagaimana cara menghubungkan air pump ke BD..
> 
> Matur nuwun


LP 60 gk akan kuat untuk itu smua om..

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fredy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## garys

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## s4ndr0ck

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

